
Tamagotchi Tech Specs Collection - loociano
http://tamagotch.org
======
loociano
Hi Hacker News,

Author here. I was very recently inspired by this 29C3 talk [0] by Natalie
Silvanovich about Reverse Engineering Tamagotchis (which was shared here back
in the day [1]), so I decided to create a website to document how Tamagotchis
work, from a technical point of view. It is still on an early stage, I'm
happily accepting contributions.

Admittedly I'd have never thought this subject would've been that interesting,
I'm finding out many projects out there that fascinate me [2].

Hopefully some of you enjoyed the talk too and will find tamagotch.org useful.
Feedback is a gift, I'd appreciate hearing your comments!

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4PkcZScBV8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4PkcZScBV8)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4989961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4989961)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684482)

